# Fobidden to Submit????



## Charrio (Nov 16, 2006)

Ok i was gonna submit a new comic piece and now after the choose file is done and i hit submit it says.....

Forbidden
You don't have permission to access /submit/ on this server.

Apache/1.3.35 Server at www.furaffinity.net 

Does this mean i was banned?????

If so What the hell for, Protesting Porn with art??? And If so what does this say about the site. 

Charrio


----------



## PunkTiger (Nov 16, 2006)

*whew* At least I know I'm not the only one getting that message.

I think it's just a mis-configuration somewhere, nothing to do with bannination (at least, I hope that's the case).


----------



## Charrio (Nov 16, 2006)

My bad, sorry for the Bitching heh, just watching my back


----------



## Ahkahna (Nov 16, 2006)

If you've been keeping up with the site status, they are doing work to get it to run faster. Generally a permission denied means they are working on a specific area and have that section disabled.


----------



## uncia2000 (Nov 16, 2006)

Hopefully that didn't last too long: outage to resolve was ~45 minutes.
Disk partition filled up and needed to be cleaned down, hence unable to upload, then the database software stalled as that was brought up again, hence the WSODs...
All back now and should be OK through to around 1700 EST when peak time kicks in.

d.


----------



## Charrio (Nov 16, 2006)

Thank you so much for replying, so sorry if i came off rude, have had alot of rude furs 

Thank you once again.


----------



## uncia2000 (Nov 16, 2006)

No probs, charrio. We'll try to keep those outages and slowdowns to a bearable level given the current circumstances.

"Banned for Protesting Porn with art" would be an interesting way to go. Not going to happen here, afaik.


----------



## cesarin (Nov 16, 2006)

btw unciaa, AMD was gonna release some pci-express memory modules(that works like usual DDR modules ), why not use them as "temporal solution" until you guys can afford a big server ?


----------



## Ahkahna (Nov 16, 2006)

...

*giggles*


I'm too Dominant to Submit X3


----------



## Nightingalle (Nov 16, 2006)

Ahkahna said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> *giggles*
> 
> ...



.... xD


----------



## N3X15 (Nov 16, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> "Banned for Protesting Porn with art" would be an interesting way to go. Not going to happen here, afaik.



What about art protesting a ban of a porn protester?


----------



## Charrio (Nov 16, 2006)

If it is directly coping my character or art then that is slander and a Lawsuit.

If i have to see Yiff 24/7 then you can see one or two protest pics for a site that needs help.


----------



## uncia2000 (Nov 16, 2006)

cesarin said:
			
		

> btw unciaa, AMD was gonna release some pci-express memory modules(that works like usual DDR modules ), why not use them as "temporal solution" until you guys can afford a big server ?



Ah... missed your earlier reply, cesarin.
Aside from anything else, we're currently at our mobo-limited max of 4 gigs.

The earlier problem was a HDD partition issue, though.


----------



## uncia2000 (Nov 16, 2006)

N3X15 said:
			
		

> uncia2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Say that rapidly ten times and I'll think about it.

Hopefully we won't _need_ to have too many of those, either, n3x.


----------



## Charrio (Nov 16, 2006)

ROFL i cant, lol "Pick a pek of pickle peppers"


----------



## Master_Oki_Akai (Nov 17, 2006)

Now I'm getting it when trying to update one of my submissions!


----------



## Torin_Darkflight (Nov 17, 2006)

It's happening again. You know, I bet there's gigabytes worth of submissions and stuff uploaded to accounts that are no longer being used that can be safely deleted. Perhaps a system should be implemented that automatically purges submissions and stuff for accounts that sit unused for extended periods of time, such as six months or more, to free up disk space for the more active accounts.


----------



## tacticalsnake (Nov 17, 2006)

Hrrm, hope it ends soon, 'cause I had two new pieces to put up before the con.... I hate waiting until after because then there's generally a flood of things to put up... :<


----------



## yak (Nov 17, 2006)

this has been fixed once again, and i will raise an issue with the server ninja to prevent it hapening again.


----------



## Lope (Nov 18, 2006)

*Yet another forbidden report....*

Attempted to upload a new avatar and got this annoying little surprise... 

" Forbidden
You don't have permission to access /controls/avatar/ on this server.
Apache/1.3.35 Server at www.furaffinity.net Port 80" 

Time of my avatar attempt was Friday Nov 17th 23:30PST,  Saturday Nov 18th, 02:30 EST. 

Hoping it is just a maintenance bug, I have new artwork to upload in the middle of the upcoming week.


----------



## Tikara (Nov 18, 2006)

I just got it a few minutes ago... is the server down for work or something? if not, then.. I dunno..


----------

